# caber vs prami???



## pirovoliko (Oct 20, 2012)

caber vs prami​Have never used compounds which required either caber/prami for prolactin/prog sides, but would like to know opinions and recommendations and experiences re these compounds if one were to run deca or tren.

Which is preferred and why?  Differences in action or effectiveness?  Proper doses? 

I have also read that if you run a 19 nor at reasonable doses, you might not even require caber/prami.  True?  if so, what are the best warning signs to begin using caber/prami if you don't take them with the 19 nor from the beginning?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 20, 2012)

I would definitely have one or the other on-hand when running Tren. Prolatcin gyno, nipple sensitivity, hair loss, loss of libido - all can point to high prolactin.

Prami worked well for me to keep prolactin in-check. Recently started caber (in the last month) and already prefer it to prami (bonus sexy-time sides in the form of reduced refractory period  )

ManPower has both available. 

Peace,

- Savage


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 21, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> I would definitely have one or the other on-hand when running Tren. Prolatcin gyno, nipple sensitivity, hair loss, loss of libido - all can point to high prolactin.
> 
> Prami worked well for me to keep prolactin in-check. Recently started caber (in the last month) and already prefer it to prami (bonus sexy-time sides in the form of reduced refractory period  )
> 
> ...



I told you! lol add some Mast or Proviron and see what happens lol... 

And Piro, both work well but I like Cabergoline bro. It makes you feel good (dopamine agonist) and in tests some guys were able to ejaculate multiple times within a few minutes - back to back to back... do NOT over use it though take .5mg 2x wk .... 

'Nuff Said,
Vette


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 21, 2012)

So even with unwanted sides caber is only .5 twice a week?


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 21, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I told you! lol add some Mast or Proviron and see what happens lol...
> 
> And Piro, both work well but I like Cabergoline bro. It makes you feel good (dopamine agonist) and in tests some guys were able to ejaculate multiple times within a few minutes - back to back to back... do NOT over use it though take .5mg 2x wk ....
> 
> ...



Damn, wasnt even aware of that benefit.  Suprised everyones not ODing on the stuff...lol


----------



## Braw16 (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm using caber now at .5 twice a week. I'm using tren e that's why I'm doing it and it is working great for me. This is the first time I have used it and I will use it from now on.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah caber is great mixed with mast


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 21, 2012)

I used prami whole cycle an after reading all this great sex caber talk I think I'm making the Change


----------



## DF (Oct 21, 2012)

Prami can make you sick as a dog.....fyi.  I'll never use it again after puking my guts out.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 21, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Prami can make you sick as a dog.....fyi.  I'll never use it again after puking my guts out.



^^^ THIS ^^^. Got the occasional bout of nausea, also just left me feeling generally malaised. Caber makes me wanna hump the fireplace.


----------



## thades (Oct 21, 2012)

My vote goes to caber.  I'm running 660mg a week of tren with 350 prop and found that i needed more than .5mg twice a week to keep the sides at bay.  I use .5mg eod and it seems to be doing the job.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 22, 2012)

prami sux.  caber all day


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 22, 2012)

Go caber, .5 twice a week


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 22, 2012)

Hmmm...not even close...caber all the way


----------



## RowdyBrad (Oct 23, 2012)

Using manpower caber with my Tren cycle and it is fantastic.


----------



## PFM (Oct 23, 2012)

IMO there is no comparing Caber to Prami. Caber is sweet, has other nice benefits and great prolactin control. Prami is mean and nasty and many guys cannot tolerate enough to actually work for their prolactin sides.


----------



## ripped_one (Oct 23, 2012)

Crazy F Oldbastard said:


> IMO there is no comparing Caber to Prami. Caber is sweet, has other nice benefits and great prolactin control. Prami is mean and nasty and many guys cannot tolerate enough to actually work for their prolactin sides.



I'm one of the guys that can't handle prami.  Haven't tried caber but based on this recommendation I am for sure going to go this route.

Anyone need some prami?? Lol. I'm not going to use it.


----------



## PFM (Jul 23, 2021)

ripped_one said:


> I'm one of the guys that can't handle prami.  Haven't tried caber but based on this recommendation I am for sure going to go this route.
> 
> Anyone need some prami?? Lol. I'm not going to use it.



Caber is like candy and Prami like vinegar.


----------



## eazy (Jul 23, 2021)

PFM said:


> Caber is like candy and Prami like vinegar.


Please give me your opinion on P5P instead of either.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 23, 2021)

Penis For Males is back?


----------

